# He's Here :)



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

My Dane puppy came home today and he is just yummy :lol: got a few pic's but laptop wont open all of them so here's just a few of saxon to start with


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

He gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

He is so gorgeous! I absolutely love great danes! I wish my house was bigger! He looks really big and chunky already!


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> He is so gorgeous! I absolutely love great danes! I wish my house was bigger! He looks really big and chunky already!


he is HUGE lol can't wait to be able to get him out on a lead as carrying him is gonna be hard to do :lol:


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

purrr said:


> he is HUGE lol can't wait to be able to get him out on a lead as carrying him is gonna be hard to do :lol:


Haha, I bet! My back kills just from killing our whippet pup around! Good luck!


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Haha, I bet! My back kills just from killing our whippet pup around! Good luck!


yeah i know what you mean but it's good for them to get out as early as poss ain't so easy with a dane :lol2:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:scared: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: Congratulations I hope you have years & yers of fun together


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

He's GORGEOUS!!  Be prepared for passers by to say 'Did you know how big he's gonna get?'


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

purrr said:


> yeah i know what you mean but it's good for them to get out as early as poss ain't so easy with a dane :lol2:


No, but it needs to be done. We are lucky we live a 2 min walk from a train station so he gets lots of socilsation there, and also we live on a main road so again lots of socialisation for not going very far.

Have you got anywhere near you, that you don't have to go very far?


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> No, but it needs to be done. We are lucky we live a 2 min walk from a train station so he gets lots of socilsation there, and also we live on a main road so again lots of socialisation for not going very far.
> 
> Have you got anywhere near you, that you don't have to go very far?


yeah there's a main road at the end of my street and am about 5mins walk from a train/bus station and a 10min walk from a supermarket plus my street normally has loads of people and kids running up and down it so sitting at door step with him might be a good idea as well, he's got loads of different treats but only likes one :lol: ain't that always the way


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Awwww so cute!


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

purrr said:


> yeah there's a main road at the end of my street and am about 5mins walk from a train/bus station and a 10min walk from a supermarket plus my street normally has loads of people and kids running up and down it so sitting at door step with him might be a good idea as well, he's got loads of different treats but only likes one :lol: ain't that always the way


I wouldn't worry too much about the treats, Merlin didn't have any interest in any, until well, today really!

Yeah sitting at your door is always a good one


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the treats, Merlin didn't have any interest in any, until well, today really!
> 
> Yeah sitting at your door is always a good one


he loves the puppy bonio's he tried get his nose into the box with them in,

am sure there will be enough people going past as i live near a church as well :lol:

the only thing am worried about is he has a slight limp on his back leg? he was seen by a vet yesterday and they said it was just due to him growing as there was no painful areas to touch, (am just writing what is on the sheet of paper i got given from there vet) it only seem's to come and go with him and he is gonna be seeing my vet in a monday (they don't work weekends) so going to get them to have a look but could it just be cause he has grown so much in the past few days?


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

purrr said:


> he loves the puppy bonio's he tried get his nose into the box with them in,
> 
> am sure there will be enough people going past as i live near a church as well :lol:
> 
> the only thing am worried about is he has a slight limp on his back leg? he was seen by a vet yesterday and they said it was just due to him growing as there was no painful areas to touch, (am just writing what is on the sheet of paper i got given from there vet) it only seem's to come and go with him and he is gonna be seeing my vet in a monday (they don't work weekends) so going to get them to have a look but could it just be cause he has grown so much in the past few days?


I can't really comment as have only had family poodles before this Whippety woo, so no big dogs. What the vet has said about his growing sort of makes sense though... does he seem to do it after exercise? Or when? Just keep an eye on it, and see when it happens, I'd say.


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> I can't really comment as have only had family poodles before this Whippety woo, so no big dogs. What the vet has said about his growing sort of makes sense though... does he seem to do it after exercise? Or when? Just keep an eye on it, and see when it happens, I'd say.


atm he's only been here a few hours and has slept most of it, it is constant he's ok when he gets up and walks around then he will start to hold his leg up, i think he might have pulled it a bit while playing with litter mate's but he see's my vet monday so will find out more then


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

purrr said:


> atm he's only been here a few hours and has slept most of it, it is constant he's ok when he gets up and walks around then he will start to hold his leg up, i think he might have pulled it a bit while playing with litter mate's but he see's my vet monday so will find out more then


Ah well that's good about seeing the vet. How is he settling in? Merlin seemed like an absolute dream the first day, and then in the morning he became the monster he is now! He literally came out of his shell over night!


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Ah well that's good about seeing the vet. How is he settling in? Merlin seemed like an absolute dream the first day, and then in the morning he became the monster he is now! He literally came out of his shell over night!


he seem's a lot better now, he has had something to eat and a play i think the car travel might have caused a little soreness and stiffness as he has had a good play around and now sleeping and isn't lame at al now


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

He is a very handsome chappy! His colouring is gorgeous!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

purrr said:


> he seem's a lot better now, he has had something to eat and a play i think the car travel might have caused a little soreness and stiffness as he has had a good play around and now sleeping and isn't lame at al now


Bless him. I love his little face soo much! As long as he isn't lame now, I'd just keep an eye on it!


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Bless him. I love his little face soo much! As long as he isn't lame now, I'd just keep an eye on it!


yeah am still gonna let the vet know just so its on record with them.

thanks every one for all the lovely comments xx


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

How was he last night?  

Merlin is now very good at night, but he was a monster this morning! So I sent him back to bed with my OH!


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> How was he last night?
> 
> Merlin is now very good at night, but he was a monster this morning! So I sent him back to bed with my OH!


he was a pain to start with but soon settled down, am well proud of him as he held himself all night, couldn't get him out fast enough and he ended up doing it on the kitchen floor but he must have been ready to pop bless him

sax is now asleep 
that sweet little face of merlin being a monster NOOOO :lol: he looks so sweet and well behaved in your pic's, like butter wouldn't melt


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Ah bless him  Are you crate training him or not? 

Trust me, that little face gets him out of so much trouble! If he wasn't so cute, I wouldn't have such a hard time telling him off!


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Ah bless him  Are you crate training him or not?
> 
> Trust me, that little face gets him out of so much trouble! If he wasn't so cute, I wouldn't have such a hard time telling him off!


Crate training has come so easy to him he love's it he wont sleep in it much during the day he like's the sofa atm or his pillow or the spare chair :lol: but last night i took him up stairs (as we have two crates) and shown him the crate with his toys in it and some yummy bonio puppy treats (the one's with milk are the only one's he likes) and he ran right into the crate np, and then sat ate his treats and then had a moan as he wanted to be with me so we ignored him and within 5 mins he settled down to sleep he was so good.

i bet it does he is so cute, they give you those puppy dog eyes to say it wasn't me and we fall for it every time :lol: but when there sooo cute you cant help but fall for it


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

purrr said:


> Crate training has come so easy to him he love's it he wont sleep in it much during the day he like's the sofa atm or his pillow or the spare chair :lol: but last night i took him up stairs (as we have two crates) and shown him the crate with his toys in it and some yummy bonio puppy treats (the one's with milk are the only one's he likes) and he ran right into the crate np, and then sat ate his treats and then had a moan as he wanted to be with me so we ignored him and within 5 mins he settled down to sleep he was so good.
> 
> i bet it does he is so cute, they give you those puppy dog eyes to say it wasn't me and we fall for it every time :lol: but when there sooo cute you cant help but fall for it


Ah bless him. Merlin wasn't too keen on the crate in the first instance, but he got used to it quite quickly...

I've started feeding him apple as a snack as his treats don't seem to do it for him, and his has trouble breaking them down with his tiny teeth! Bet you don't have that problem with Saxon! Also, I love the name, can't remember if I said that!

Did he not wake in the night at all? If he didn't that's excellent! Merlin does every few hours to go to the loo, but then straight back to sleep!


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Ah bless him. Merlin wasn't too keen on the crate in the first instance, but he got used to it quite quickly...
> 
> I've started feeding him apple as a snack as his treats don't seem to do it for him, and his has trouble breaking them down with his tiny teeth! Bet you don't have that problem with Saxon! Also, I love the name, can't remember if I said that!
> 
> Did he not wake in the night at all? If he didn't that's excellent! Merlin does every few hours to go to the loo, but then straight back to sleep!


he has np with his treats :lol: he loves them even try's to get them out of the box himself but his big face wont fit in it :lol:

he woke at 4am for a few min's but by the time i got up he was asleep again, i think he woke to just move to another spot, but he never woke up making a fuss for going out am gonna bet it wont last and that he'll want out like merlin every few hrs

i found his name from another great dane a harlie boy very nice looking pup but way out of my price range and i loved the name so i napped it :lol:


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

purrr said:


> he has np with his treats :lol: he loves them even try's to get them out of the box himself but his big face wont fit in it :lol:
> 
> he woke at 4am for a few min's but by the time i got up he was asleep again, i think he woke to just move to another spot, but he never woke up making a fuss for going out am gonna bet it wont last and that he'll want out like merlin every few hrs
> 
> i found his name from another great dane a harlie boy very nice looking pup but way out of my price range and i loved the name so i napped it :lol:


Ah bless him. Yeah Merlin was fairly good for the first couple of days and now he's got a bit more confident he's like 'oi' whenever he needs something!

It's definitely a great name!


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Ah bless him. Yeah Merlin was fairly good for the first couple of days and now he's got a bit more confident he's like 'oi' whenever he needs something!
> 
> It's definitely a great name!


lol merlin is sooo sweet,

Saxon ain't to keen on my partner atm he growl's at him and give's him strange looks but my partner is nearly 6ft tall so i think he is a little unsure of him, his growl is so funny as he's only nearly 9 weeks and he sound's so big lmao


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

purrr said:


> lol merlin is sooo sweet,
> 
> Saxon ain't to keen on my partner atm he growl's at him and give's him strange looks but my partner is nearly 6ft tall so i think he is a little unsure of him, his growl is so funny as he's only nearly 9 weeks and he sound's so big lmao


Bless him! I love their little big dog barks! I don't know how it comes out of there small (or not so small in saxon's case ) body!

My OH is 6 ft 3 and to begin with Merlin was like ohh I'm not sure about you, but then they had some special bonding time together and now I think Merlin prefers him! Merlin doesn't have much choice though, as he is with Josh the whole time as I work full-time and Josh goes to Uni 1 day a week (so-called full timer!) so he has him most of the time.

I think Merlin is dreaming about being outside as he is shaking in his sleep!


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Bless him! I love their little big dog barks! I don't know how it comes out of there small (or not so small in saxon's case ) body!
> 
> My OH is 6 ft 3 and to begin with Merlin was like ohh I'm not sure about you, but then they had some special bonding time together and now I think Merlin prefers him! Merlin doesn't have much choice though, as he is with Josh the whole time as I work full-time and Josh goes to Uni 1 day a week (so-called full timer!) so he has him most of the time.
> 
> I think Merlin is dreaming about being outside as he is shaking in his sleep!


:lol: he growled yesterday after a few hours being here as he could hear the two cats running around upstairs as not done any meet and greats yet, will do in a few day's

my OH works so he wont be around as much from Monday so he will bond with me mainly which am kinda glad about :lol:

yeah saxon's asleep and his leg's are going and so is his tongue :lol:


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

purrr said:


> :lol: he growled yesterday after a few hours being here as he could hear the two cats running around upstairs as not done any meet and greats yet, will do in a few day's
> 
> my OH works so he wont be around as much from Monday so he will bond with me mainly which am kinda glad about :lol:
> 
> yeah saxon's asleep and his leg's are going and so is his tongue :lol:


Ah bless him! I went to introduce him to our neighbour (have only moved into this house a month ago and hadn't met her before) and went to say sorry if she hears him whining etc etc. and then she told me she had cats - luckily they weren't there, but I really want to introduce Merlin to some cats before he gets too old to not like them... I don't think she'd appreciate it if I asked for hers to be my test subjects though!

Have you had a great dane before? I'm really a bit jealous


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Ah bless him! I went to introduce him to our neighbour (have only moved into this house a month ago and hadn't met her before) and went to say sorry if she hears him whining etc etc. and then she told me she had cats - luckily they weren't there, but I really want to introduce Merlin to some cats before he gets too old to not like them... I don't think she'd appreciate it if I asked for hers to be my test subjects though!
> 
> Have you had a great dane before? I'm really a bit jealous


aww ask her if it's ok for her to meet her cat's so that there ain't any problem's later on if you explain it she might be really nice and agree to it,
if you was closer you could have brought him round to meet my 2 cat's they have ball's of steal lmao


Photo0391 by katwilson1980, on Flickr

you should just ask she might agree cause it's more for the safety for her cat's really

he is MY first Dane we did have a foster puppy a while back she was a Dane cross and she was just as yummy :lol: black with a white blaze on her chest and sooo dumb lmao 
iv wanted a Dane for age's Dane's and GSD'S are two of my fav breed's i did have two ex racers at one time so i love the hound's as well, don't think id ever have another one,


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ah what a cutie


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

purrr said:


> aww ask her if it's ok for her to meet her cat's so that there ain't any problem's later on if you explain it she might be really nice and agree to it,
> if you was closer you could have brought him round to meet my 2 cat's they have ball's of steal lmao
> 
> 
> ...


Ah bless him! My brother has a cat, so when we go there (London) Merlin will get used to them, but his cat isn't very nice, so not sure how this will help. Next weekend we are going to Joshs parent's house for a puppy party and their neighbours have some cats, so may ask to bring them over 

Ah bless, my friend had one, and I went round his house and before we went in, he was like, oh yeah my dog is pretty big I forgot to mention it, and I was like 'that's cool' then he opened the door and I was like woah! Ever since then I really liked them!

Josh loves GSD's and we did consider getting one instead of Merlin, but decided he would make a better dog to begin with, less health problems and whippet's don't suffer from separation anxiety as much. We will probably have one next time though


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Ah bless him! My brother has a cat, so when we go there (London) Merlin will get used to them, but his cat isn't very nice, so not sure how this will help. Next weekend we are going to Joshs parent's house for a puppy party and their neighbours have some cats, so may ask to bring them over
> 
> Ah bless, my friend had one, and I went round his house and before we went in, he was like, oh yeah my dog is pretty big I forgot to mention it, and I was like 'that's cool' then he opened the door and I was like woah! Ever since then I really liked them!
> 
> Josh loves GSD's and we did consider getting one instead of Merlin, but decided he would make a better dog to begin with, less health problems and whippet's don't suffer from separation anxiety as much. We will probably have one next time though


its always good to get the used to everything, there's a polish guy that live's a few door's down with a puppy and she is a staff i think cross as she has a little bit of a EBT look about her when Saxon has had his vac's he gonna meet her lol that's gonna be fun as she is as daft as a brush :lol:

would love to have a puppy party would be great fun but the staffie is the only puppy round here that i know of, and puppy classes ain't taking in new pups now till end of April may time 

GSD'S are great dog's the only problem iv had is making sure JerryLee gets enough energy from his food or his weight drop's


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

purrr said:


> its always good to get the used to everything, there's a polish guy that live's a few door's down with a puppy and she is a staff i think cross as she has a little bit of a EBT look about her when Saxon has had his vac's he gonna meet her lol that's gonna be fun as she is as daft as a brush :lol:
> 
> would love to have a puppy party would be great fun but the staffie is the only puppy round here that i know of, and puppy classes ain't taking in new pups now till end of April may time
> 
> GSD'S are great dog's the only problem iv had is making sure JerryLee gets enough energy from his food or his weight drop's


Ah bless, well Joshs parents dog died a few weeks ago  but as she has always walked him with neighbours etc they have said they'll bring there's to meet him, which is nice of them 

We've taken him out for a walk every day, although today it started spitting half way through the walk and he really hated it, bless him! We put him in a ruck-sack as it's too cold to carry him and he wriggles out of his blanket. Also, it's less painful on my back if we put him in a bag, but I do worry people will think he's a handbag dog! Which is he certainly not!


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Ah bless, well Joshs parents dog died a few weeks ago  but as she has always walked him with neighbours etc they have said they'll bring there's to meet him, which is nice of them
> 
> We've taken him out for a walk every day, although today it started spitting half way through the walk and he really hated it, bless him! We put him in a ruck-sack as it's too cold to carry him and he wriggles out of his blanket. Also, it's less painful on my back if we put him in a bag, but I do worry people will think he's a handbag dog! Which is he certainly not!


aww poor poochie always hard thing the go tho 

I want to get Saxon to pets at home on Tuesday and its a short 10min train ride away as i want him used to public transport as well, not sure how am gonna get him down to the station without him walking don't think he'd fit in my rucksack :lol: think i might buy one of those granny trollies on wheels and sit him in that :lol: a rottie cross pup i had (another foster, iv had a fair few foster doggies, and puppies lol) a while back before she got her vac's used to be carried around in my rucksack and everyone would comment about her.

Saxon is being a nut and trying to eat my laptop and keeps licking the screen the dummy :lol:


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

purrr said:


> aww poor poochie always hard thing the go tho
> 
> I want to get Saxon to pets at home on Tuesday and its a short 10min train ride away as i want him used to public transport as well, not sure how am gonna get him down to the station without him walking don't think he'd fit in my rucksack :lol: think i might buy one of those granny trollies on wheels and sit him in that :lol: a rottie cross pup i had (another foster, iv had a fair few foster doggies, and puppies lol) a while back before she got her vac's used to be carried around in my rucksack and everyone would comment about her.
> 
> Saxon is being a nut and trying to eat my laptop and keeps licking the screen the dummy :lol:


So we've had a strange hour... Merlin has decided he is going to be a grown up dog, and love his daddy and not his mummy. He made it very clear Josh was top dog, then it was him and then me, we were playing and he went to bite me, so I put my fingers over his mouth to stop him (this usually works) and said no, so he just really growled and when I eventually let go he tried to bite my face, so Josh told him off (said no to him and then we both put out our hands to say, you can lick but no biting). He is now sulking in his bed and won't come out  Well to be fair... he's fallen asleep!

The trolley would probably be a good idea, if it could take him? Has he had his first vacc yet?

Merlin had his first train ride on Wednesday and was really good. We were worried as he gets car sick but he was fine


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> So we've had a strange hour... Merlin has decided he is going to be a grown up dog, and love his daddy and not his mummy. He made it very clear Josh was top dog, then it was him and then me, we were playing and he went to bite me, so I put my fingers over his mouth to stop him (this usually works) and said no, so he just really growled and when I eventually let go he tried to bite my face, so Josh told him off (said no to him and then we both put out our hands to say, you can lick but no biting). He is now sulking in his bed and won't come out  Well to be fair... he's fallen asleep!
> 
> The trolley would probably be a good idea, if it could take him? Has he had his first vacc yet?
> 
> Merlin had his first train ride on Wednesday and was really good. We were worried as he gets car sick but he was fine


yeah saxon has been a bit bitey today also, his back teeth are still coming in bless him and i do the same as you and say no teeth and that seems to work well has done with others and has done with him up to now

no he hasn't had it yet, he was meant to come home last week but then my OH's mum passed away (selfish old bag lmao) and before that they asked if i wanted it done and i said no as id had him booked in with my vet for the same day as they had the others booked in so thought might as well get it done myself which they was happy to do, but then OH's mum went and died and things was so much in the air i forgot to say can she take him and il pay her back for the first jab, he is booked in for tomorrow for it in the eve and then our trip to pets at home Tuesday so kinda thinking a granny trolly or even a child's lie flat buggy

sax's was sick in the car on his way home so kinda hoping he ain't going to be on a bus or train (not mine or OH's car :lol: )


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

purrr said:


> yeah saxon has been a bit bitey today also, his back teeth are still coming in bless him and i do the same as you and say no teeth and that seems to work well has done with others and has done with him up to now
> 
> no he hasn't had it yet, he was meant to come home last week but then my OH's mum passed away (selfish old bag lmao) and before that they asked if i wanted it done and i said no as id had him booked in with my vet for the same day as they had the others booked in so thought might as well get it done myself which they was happy to do, but then OH's mum went and died and things was so much in the air i forgot to say can she take him and il pay her back for the first jab, he is booked in for tomorrow for it in the eve and then our trip to pets at home Tuesday so kinda thinking a granny trolly or even a child's lie flat buggy
> 
> sax's was sick in the car on his way home so kinda hoping he ain't going to be on a bus or train (not mine or OH's car :lol: )


I think Merlin has been teething, he has a lot of chew toys, but apparently nothing beats my skin apparently!

Ah bless him, at least he gets used to your vets and you going with him now you're doing it.

Does Saxon sleep a lot? Merlin is like a blue-bomb one moment and sound asleep the next!


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> I think Merlin has been teething, he has a lot of chew toys, but apparently nothing beats my skin apparently!
> 
> Ah bless him, at least he gets used to your vets and you going with him now you're doing it.
> 
> Does Saxon sleep a lot? Merlin is like a blue-bomb one moment and sound asleep the next!


that's what we thought, if he get's to know one than rather loads of diff one's its so much better, just getting him there is gonna be a problem

he sleeps more than he is awake or he is moaning cause he can't get comfy or cause he is being to nosey and wants to sleep but want's to watch everything as well


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

purrr said:


> that's what we thought, if he get's to know one than rather loads of diff one's its so much better, just getting him there is gonna be a problem
> 
> he sleeps more than he is awake or he is moaning cause he can't get comfy or cause he is being to nosey and wants to sleep but want's to watch everything as well


Exactly! At first I was replacing my hand with his toy, but then Josh said I was just rewarding him for biting... which I guess is true, I just hadn't thought of it.

Merlin is asleep again, we gave him his dinner in his pen while we ate ours and he would eat a bit and then come towards us whine for a minute because ours smelt nicer then go back to eat his! He did it several times before he gave up and stuck with his!


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Exactly! At first I was replacing my hand with his toy, but then Josh said I was just rewarding him for biting... which I guess is true, I just hadn't thought of it.
> 
> Merlin is asleep again, we gave him his dinner in his pen while we ate ours and he would eat a bit and then come towards us whine for a minute because ours smelt nicer then go back to eat his! He did it several times before he gave up and stuck with his!


iv never done the thing of replacing for a toy even when chewing stuff they shouldn't he get's a firm NO and that's normally enough to stop them, but as your partner said you are rewarding for biting/chewing which i think is kinda strange as a lot of book's and trainers will tell you to replace with a toy 

sax is a pain for that atm so he is going to start going in his crate at meal time's 
Saxon managed to get out of his crate last night, don't have a clue how but i woke up to him next to me his head on my pillow and the blankets over him  cant work out how he got out of it :lol: should change his name to houdini, he did do better as i couldn't be to bothered so i put him on the floor as he has a second bed out of his crate so if am up stairs he don't have to go into the crate if he don't really want to, i pointed to it and said saxon's bed, and he walked over to it plonked himself down in it huffed and that was it all night again 
still couldn't get him out fast enough but i put newspaper down n the kitchen this time just in case and he at least done it on that (i swear i have a ghost as no matter where i put the door key,s at night by morning there somewhere else)


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

purrr said:


> iv never done the thing of replacing for a toy even when chewing stuff they shouldn't he get's a firm NO and that's normally enough to stop them, but as your partner said you are rewarding for biting/chewing which i think is kinda strange as a lot of book's and trainers will tell you to replace with a toy
> 
> sax is a pain for that atm so he is going to start going in his crate at meal time's
> Saxon managed to get out of his crate last night, don't have a clue how but i woke up to him next to me his head on my pillow and the blankets over him  cant work out how he got out of it :lol: should change his name to houdini, he did do better as i couldn't be to bothered so i put him on the floor as he has a second bed out of his crate so if am up stairs he don't have to go into the crate if he don't really want to, i pointed to it and said saxon's bed, and he walked over to it plonked himself down in it huffed and that was it all night again
> still couldn't get him out fast enough but i put newspaper down n the kitchen this time just in case and he at least done it on that (i swear i have a ghost as no matter where i put the door key,s at night by morning there somewhere else)


No I know they say to do it, but I've stopped now. I am normally at work all week, but have taken two mondays off so that I can be here with Merlin while Josh is at uni (then we are having a dog sitter) and the post came through the letter box and he barked and really growled... it came from no where! I was shocked!

Ah bless him, we have a crate with a divider, but last thursday he managed to get behind it and then couldnt get back to his bed again, so now he just has a massive bed in his crate... they find the smallest gaps... although I wouldn't know how Sax would do it :smilewinkgrin:

Merlin was dreadful last night, from 1-2.30 he was up. Josh went to let him out to the loo and then he snuck past Josh and ran up the stairs and obviously thought it was play time, so he wouldn't settle for ages!


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

i think he just used his head an his weight to get out of it, we have kinda gave up on the crate at night now as we cant seem to keep him in it but he is being really good and still holding well i ain't found any wet patches on the carpet yet, but i am kinda just guessing that he is holding, and he wont climb onto the bed so much now till about 5/6am he gets on cuddles into me and asleep till 7,30 so am lucky with that i guess lol

he had his first train ride today, my OH took a day off work and we carried him down there let him sit on a seat and carried him into pets at home we got him a really nice wainwrights collar its so much better than the one he did have, we also got him some wainwrights food and he love's the stuff so glad as he hasn't eaten that much since we got him, 

he also met a 1yr old little boy who was really nice and good with Saxon (he was a little worried to start with but soon settled down and let him pet him) we also met a very gorg but nutty BC puppy they had a sniff of each other but nothing to much as Sax ain't fully jabbed yet lol,

we then went and sat on a bench in town and he sat there on the bench and watched the world go by, a few people did ask if they could pet him and also asked what breed was he because of his colouring, some even thought he was a weimaraner cause of his colour :lol:

hope merlin hasn't been up to much during the night and you are managing to get more sleep bless him.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

What an absolute sweetie! What breeder is he from? :001_wub:


----------



## madtaff (Feb 4, 2012)

What a fab puppy very envious , at easter i hoping to get my very first puppy, getting a border collie at the age of nearly 50 i have waited all my life so excited. Lots of fun for us both i think.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

purrr said:


> i think he just used his head an his weight to get out of it, we have kinda gave up on the crate at night now as we cant seem to keep him in it but he is being really good and still holding well i ain't found any wet patches on the carpet yet, but i am kinda just guessing that he is holding, and he wont climb onto the bed so much now till about 5/6am he gets on cuddles into me and asleep till 7,30 so am lucky with that i guess lol
> 
> he had his first train ride today, my OH took a day off work and we carried him down there let him sit on a seat and carried him into pets at home we got him a really nice wainwrights collar its so much better than the one he did have, we also got him some wainwrights food and he love's the stuff so glad as he hasn't eaten that much since we got him,
> 
> ...


Hiya sorry I haven't replied, had work and then have had car trouble so been super busy! Today I think I've caught the sick-bug that's been going around, so not going into work... I'm one of these wierdo's that hates missing work!

How is Saxon settling in?

Merlin comes into bed with us around 6, then we have a bit more of a sleep and then he comes downstairs has breakfast with me, goes to the loo and then back to sleep with my OH while I get dressed! He really is living the good life!

Did Saxon mind the train? You carried him?!

Merlin is still doing his 2-3am wake up call, but I think it's because we feed him around 4pm his tea, he needs a number 2 around this time! So we're letting him off for now!

How are you finding wainwrights? We're feeding Merlin skinners but did look at wainwrights, it looks good... I'm not quite sure why we went for Skinners (there must have been a reason) but he's coat has got really silky since he's been on it


----------



## harry12 (Feb 20, 2012)

Awwww he is beautiful, I haven't seen a dane puppy before!


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

He is gorgeous! Very jealous, such a great time!


----------

